# The Devil's Brigade



## James (9 Oct 2005)

I've looked at both books and I can't decide which I like better. I think I'm leaning more towards the second book...  :-X

1) The Devil's Brigade by Robert Adleman and George Walton

_"The first special service forces of World War II were known as the Devil's Brigade. Ferocious and stealthy combatants, they garnered their moniker from the captured diary of a German officer who wrote, "The black devils are all around us every time we come into line and we never hear them." Handpicked U.S. and Canadian soldiers trained in mountaineering, airborne, and close-combat skills, they numbered more than 2,300 and saw action in the Aleutians, Italy, and the south of France.

Co-written by a brigade member and a World War II combat pilot, the book explores the unit's unique characteristics, including the men's exemplary toughness and their ability to fight in any terrain against murderous opposition. It also profiles some of the unforgettable characters that comprised the near-mythical force. Conceived in Great Britain, the brigade was formed to sabotage the German submarine pens and oil storage areas along Norway's coast, but when the campaign was cancelled, the men moved on to many other missions. This World War II tale of adventure, first published in hardcover in 1966 and made into a movie not long after, is now available in paperback for the first time. 25 photographs. 10 line drawings. Paperback. 6 x 9 inches."_


2) The Black Devil Brigade : The True Story of the First Special Service Force in World War II by Joseph A. Springer and Colonel David Hackworth

_"They were the shock troops of the American Army. In their ranks were lumberjacks, miners, skiers-men from the United States and Canada who were accustomed to hardship and living on their own. Their training was extraordinary: forced marches of 100 miles in the Montana wilderness with 50-pound backpacks was typical. Weapons training was equally rigorous and the men became as dangerous with their hands and a knife as they were with rifle and machine gun.

In Italy they became the unit called to accomplish the impossible. At Monte Cassino, and at Anzio, they did, earning the respectful accolade from their German enemies: Schwartzer Teufel-Black Devils.

For the first time ever, the men of the First Special Service Force tell in their own words the full and complete story of their unit which is regarded as the parent of today's Green Berets."_


----------



## Erborn (10 Oct 2005)

Just finished reading 
Once Upon a Wartime
By Peter Layton Cottingham 
From the Regina Rifle Regiment to th FSSF
Back to the Canadian Army
Intresting story about Tommy Prince
A great read 

ISBN 0-9680969-1-3

BobbyC


----------



## Chimo (10 Oct 2005)

I recently wrote a history paper on the 1st SSF. One of the best reference books I could find was this one: *Burhans, Robert. The First Special Service Force. Washington Infantry Journal Press 1947*. Robert Burhans was an officer in the Force and wrote an accurate and telling story of the background, poltics and the exploits of the Force.

This book may be difficult to find as it was in the special section of our reference library as it was old and fragile. Please send me a message if I can be of more assistance.


----------



## James (10 Oct 2005)

Chimo said:
			
		

> I recently wrote a history paper on the 1st SSF. One of the best reference books I could find was this one: *Burhans, Robert. The First Special Service Force. Washington Infantry Journal Press 1947*. Robert Burhans was an officer in the Force and wrote an accurate and telling story of the background, poltics and the exploits of the Force.
> 
> This book may be difficult to find as it was in the special section of our reference library as it was old and fragile. Please send me a message if I can be of more assistance.



You're right, it will be difficult. Chapters doesn't have it. I may have to look at some old bookstores. Thanks for the title. I'll be keeping an eye out for it.


----------



## geo (10 Oct 2005)

For anyone who ever saw the hollywood movie....
Remember the scrawny little R22R who ran like the wind?
.... "Red" Deschenes.... made it to RSM in the R22R - went CFR and served around FMC HQ for a number of years - good troops!


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2005)

Our first Elected Senator, Stan Waters, was Commander of FMC.  He had been a Sgt (several times) in the 1SSF.


----------



## geo (10 Oct 2005)

ah yes, Gen Waters.... remember him - sort of.

as a Cpl in those days - not real good for the General to know you......


----------



## ZX9RDan (22 Dec 2005)

Hi all, 

I just found this thread while looking for something else. I have read all of the books you folks mentionned, including The Lighthearted Soldier written by Herb Peppard. He's mentionned in Peter Cottingham's book as well as Joseph Springer's. He also wrote some nice poetry, look at:
http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/prose_poetry/view_poetry for several of his poems. He now resides in Truro, NS and is 85Yrs old. Unfortunatly, his book has been out of print for 10 years and is extremly rare. I found one at the local library.

As far as Burhans, Robert. The First Special Service Force, I got mine on ebay. It was quite easy. As a matter of fact, I just purchased a second one. The first one I got was a newer print, the last one, is from the original print. I bought that one as a collector's item. It's on it's way from the UK. Here is a person who has 4 copies for sale: http://cgi.ebay.ca/THE-FIRST-SPECIAL-SERVICE-FORCE_W0QQitemZ4541888479QQcategoryZ378QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Last thing, John Nadler recently published A PERFECT HELL. You should be able to get that one at Chapters fairly easy. I know it can also be obtained online. The writer, interestingly, is from Hunragy. He also mentions Peppard in his book.

Of all the books, I found Joseph Springer's book most entertaining. Being a collection of tales from actual vets heped a lot. I just loved the whole structure.

Sorry for the long post. I hope this can be some help to someone.
Dan


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Dec 2005)

Burhan's book is ok, but written so soon after the war that it suffers in some ways.

Adleman's paperback is more of a rip-roarer, and certainly mentions stuff that Burhan didn't - the mobile brothel that Sergeant Walkmeister had going, for example.

Supercommandos is pricey, but a new look at the Force. I've not yet read it, but it is packed with photos (and presumably information as well...)


----------



## Chimo (22 Dec 2005)

I am curious, Michael, how writing a book so soon after an even would diminish the topic. Perhaps you could explain further? 

It certainly isn't a dime store novel and there is no attempt to develop characters but it does reveal the SSF and its operations clearly and concisely.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Dec 2005)

Chimo said:
			
		

> I am curious, Michael, how writing a book so soon after an even would diminish the topic. Perhaps you could explain further?
> 
> It certainly isn't a dime store novel and there is no attempt to develop characters but it does reveal the SSF and its operations clearly and concisely.



Because serving officers writing about their own units two years later, especially in that area, generally glossed over any deficiencies their brother officers may have had in battle.

Best example I can give from personal experience is Roy Farran's book HISTORY OF THE CALGARY HIGHLANDERS.  It is very similar to Burhan's SSF book - a very dry recitation of facts with a gentle praise for all concerned.  Farran, by the way, was a prominent member of Calgary society when the book came out in 1954, though he never served in the unit himself (his exploits with the SAS are legendary).   Read Bercuson's history of the Highlanders and a different picture emerges (Bercuson is not a soldier and wrote his book in the 1990s).  The shortcomings of the CO in action are highlighted - yet Farran didn't mention this at all.  LCol McLaughlin was reputed to wear a US steel helmet because it offered the most protection, dug deep bunkers, and generally stayed in them - in contrast to his successor who wore a balmoral and often visited the fighting companies.  You would never have gotten that from Farran's history.

Burhan's style seems very similar - yes, you get the facts, but you get no sense of the unit at all.

As well, authors writing right after the war didn't have a clear overall picture or context to put things in - Ultra, for example, was an official secret until at least the 1970s. Does that impact a regimental history?  Not much, but there was a lot to be learned still.

And of course, no one right after the war was using German archives to research stuff, so only one side is presented (a drawback to most history, though some - notably Denis Whitaker, in Canada - attempted to redress that by making use of the enemy's archives).


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Dec 2005)

I meant to say 'era' instead of 'area' above - I'm not allowed to edit, being on VW.

I also shouldn't have been so sweeping - Burhans does give a bit of a sense of the unit, but that dry style of prose, and the poor photography in that book, are really below the current standard being set by Donald Graves - check out his book on the South Alberta Light Horse, or the WW II history of the South Alberta Regiment he wrote.  You get a real sense of who that regiment was and what they were doing and whom they were fighting with (and against).

Burhans just reels off places, names and dates. Like I said, it is "okay" but other books are necessary to add to the understanding of what made those guys special.

Peppard's book, mentioned above, is good, and I agree with that recommendation - as a personal story.

I am dying to pick up Supercommandos as it looks really great but the price tag is the killer for me these days.


----------



## Chimo (22 Dec 2005)

Roger that, your points are well taken. I suppose much of the interpretation has to do with why are you reading the book in the first place, for knowledge, entertainment, historical study or whatever. Based on that or those reasons each person will have a different point of view. I understand what you are saying. I was in the realms of research so was looking for facts, dates and numbers, not colourful characters, legends and myths. I do enjoy those types of read from time to time.

I looked on ebay for Supercommandoes, it is selling for $42.50. If you are on the nice list perhaps Santa will bring it to you.


----------



## geo (22 Dec 2005)

Best thing for me is that I got a chance to meet some of the original players 

Great bunch of guys - even if they really dind't want to talk about what they did in the war.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Dec 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Best thing for me is that I got a chance to meet some of the original players
> 
> Great bunch of guys - even if they really dind't want to talk about what they did in the war.



Were you at the last reunion in Calgary?


----------



## ZX9RDan (28 Dec 2005)

I surely wish I could have met the men of the FSSF! I'd just like to shake hands and thenk them, just so they know their sacrifices are apreciated and remembered. 

Supercommandos is nice because of all the photos, but it's not the most "educational" Adleman's book retains that honour.
Dan


----------



## OLD F of S (29 Dec 2005)

Just a note the yanks have not forgotten the Canadians who served, lastweek a local vet of the Devils Brigade was awarded  the combat badge. His name is John Mcallister and he lives in Hensal Ont.




                      Regards OLD F of S


----------



## geo (5 Jan 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Were you at the last reunion in Calgary?


Nope - never did re-enactments. The fellas I hung around with have all passed away - but I am all the richer for having known them.


----------



## The Gues-|- (2 Feb 2006)

ZX9RDan said:
			
		

> Last thing, John Nadler recently published A PERFECT HELL. You should be able to get that one at Chapters fairly easy. I know it can also be obtained online. The writer, interestingly, is from Hunragy. He also mentions Peppard in his book.



Just purchased A PERFECT HELL and from what I've read so far, it has been a great read.  Thoughts on it if anyone has finished?


----------



## Danjanou (2 Feb 2006)

The Gues-|- said:
			
		

> Just purchased A PERFECT HELL and from what I've read so far, it has been a great read.  Thoughts on it if anyone has finished?



Just received it from the MBC, hope to start it this weekend, if I finish the biography of Chester Puller. Thumbing through it and I agree it looks good.


----------



## Nieghorn (30 Mar 2006)

Just noticed A Perfect Hell in an older MBC catalogue.  Gonna pick it up . . . how many of us MBC devotees (ie. nerds) are there on here?


----------

